# first goose with my bow



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i got my first goose with my bow today. he came in around 50ish yrds and swam in to 35 when i shot him 8) we didnt do very good. very very slow but this made my whole weekend worth it!!!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

nice shooting... what do u do if you miss?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

the funny thing is my arrows float. we tryed it out and when we threw the arrows out they would come back up floatin... when i shot my goose the arrow went through it and we went chasein my goose and came back and my arrow was floatin about 40-50 yards past where i shot my goose.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

Just an FYI bow and arrow is illegal in MN for waterfowl. Nice shot though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you sure there was a thread on here last year. Also it doesn't state were he shot it.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yes it is legal in mn

and rednek you beat me to it  guess i lose the bet good shootin though


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

OBSESSED said:


> Just an FYI bow and arrow is illegal in MN for waterfowl. Nice shot though.


Not according to the regs book. Bows are legal.

Great job on the bow shot goose. That's awesome.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool,great shooting!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Actually I think it is legal with a long-bow and illegal with a compound. But don't quote me on that. FYI when Barta shot that banded duck it was with a long bow.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> PJ Posted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 10:19 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Actually I think it is legal with a long-bow and illegal with a compound. But don't quote me on that. FYI when Barta shot that banded duck it was with a long bow.


why would one be legal and the other illegal :huh: i read it was legal.

well went out again and got two


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job. I don't know why it would be illegal to shoot them with bow.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

make sure your arrows are nontoxic :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats.. feels good doesn't it. :beer:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

yep i made sure there steel :lol:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

arrows stick in bird or go right threw?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> buckseye Posted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 5:37 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Congrats.. feels good doesn't it.


yea i hope to get one out of the air but i will only be waistin arrows right now  it is hard as he!! to wait for them to land and swim into bow range :lol:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> arrows stick in bird or go right threw?


one went threw and one stuck in it. the one i hit and it went into on wing and threw him and into the other wing and the other hit alittle further back than i wanted and it went threw him. the thrid one i never figured it out!! hit him and he rolled over and never found my arrow or the hole where i hit him.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well nice job! is it illegal to shoot geese that are actually in a field? like standing or walking around.. does anyone know?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

the regs you can shoot them with a bow, i dont see why you couldnt shootin them in the field.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alright, i was just gonna try stalkin some sometime and didnt know if i could shoot on ground or had to wait til they were flying


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

what kind of heads were you using?? im very interested in this i want to try it!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> greatwhitehunter3 Posted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 9:14 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> alright, i was just gonna try stalkin some sometime and didnt know if i could shoot on ground or had to wait til they were flying


call me up, i will take you out shootin, i will get you one, or try to get you one 



> mshutt Posted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 9:18 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> what kind of heads were you using?? im very interested in this i want to try it!


there kind of like a field tip but they got a cuttin edge on them


----------



## POWteam (Aug 26, 2008)

Good for you!!! It's always interesting to see a different approach. Keep it coming! :wink:

ATTN: If you don't really know the law's, don't post info as if you do!! "Wild guesses" and "don't quote me's" not only confuse people but can also end up getting someone in trouble. POST FACTS!

May I suggest that someone posts the actual regulations in question before this awesome thread goes to $hlt.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

POWteam said:


> Good for you!!! It's always interesting to see a different approach. Keep it coming! :wink:
> 
> ATTN: If you don't really know the law's, don't post info as if you do!! "Wild guesses" and "don't quote me's" not only confuse people but can also end up getting someone in trouble. POST FACTS!
> 
> May I suggest that someone posts the actual regulations in question before this awesome thread goes to $hlt.


I attempted to find anything in the MN regs yesterday. Nothing seemed to jump out at me and clearly state yes or no. Perhaps someone else did find something.

Yeah, I just looked through both the general regs and the waterfowl supplement. I did not see anything specific.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Still on my list of things to do. Congrats!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Can't say for MN but I know that would not be a legal arrow in ND. Would have to be 3 untrimmed feathers or 5 trimmed over here.

Still a great achievement either way.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Calling the DNR is the best way to settle this. Not all of the laws are in the handbooks.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice shot, i just got a Black Ice this year and wanting to try it here in NE. haven't found anything on whether its legal or not, but have been doing some checking. Congrats


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I looked into it before and the reason you have to use a long bow is because of the mechanics of the compound. Like using a motor to drive up on ducks, unplugged shotgun, etc. But things may have changed. 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Where is H2ofowler when you need him? :computer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

PJ said:


> Where is H2ofowler when you need him? :computer:


 :rollin:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Where is H2ofowler when you need him?


Thats good stuff! oke:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

red,

For flying shots,look into "flu-flu's" we shot many pheasants over the years and we would change out the blunts and use razor broadheads for rabbits,great fun.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

rednek said:


> > buckseye Posted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 5:37 pm Post subject:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...


Try Flu Flu Feathers they are made for shooting birds.. Designed for pheasents but will work for geese.. FYI feathers dont work that good once wet..


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I seem to remember watching a show last year that was taped in the twin cities region. These guys were bow hunting around the metro for geese. I think it was a double bull show. Compound bows and mechanical broadheads.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

100% Legal. Sorry for any confusion. 
:bowdown:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

whats the range on the flu flus? i got a bunch of them but im not sure i can shoot more than 20yrds with them. im goin to bring them back with me for my goose huntin on my trip (but im field huntin there) but here where i hunt the closest i can get to the geese are 30-40yrds. but i might give a try


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup that was a Double Bull show, they were having problems with the local geese and couldnt use their shotguns in the city limits so they set up with their blinds and bows in hand. Must have been some tame geese to land with a ground blind sitting in the middle of the spread


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

This could be interesting in fields with 2 or more spreads....I'd bet when an arrow comes down in the middle of a spread the action would really get hot.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

make sure you wear your helmet and cup :lol:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

my bad looks like bows are good to go, i must have been thinking of a punt gun...anyone know what the heck a punt gun is???


----------

